
Wages Up, Prices Low: Shake Shack’s Food for Thought for the Fed - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/03/upshot/wages-up-prices-low-shake-shacks-food-for-thought-for-fed.html
======
jljljl
Did I miss it, or does this article not make clear what they _are_ planning on
doing to offset the increased cost? Are they switching to cheaper ingredients
or reducing portion sizes? Closing locations that underperform? Reducing
hiring? Or are they really just going to take the reduction in profits?

~~~
sackofmugs
The article just keeps quoting executives saying that they will "manage
through it".

~~~
jjn2009
So they don't fully understand the repercussions I assume. Why else would
there not be a straightforward answer to the inevitability of economics.

